# £100 army boxes return november



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

space marine and orks,empire and orks all getting limited run army boxes for christmas, not sure of the contents yet


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Tyranids and Necrons used to have one. CSM had a Strike Force or something. Damn, they won't give my IG one!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I regret not buying the Tau one when it was around.

That box was the bee's knee's.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

:O:O:O I know what this means! My god! On warseer there were pics of a WIP boar sculpt, so im thinking plastic boar boys?? !!!!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Ooh plus those things always have limited ed characters, n there was a savage orc shaman pic, so perhaps a savage orc box?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

yay ugly limited edition characters, and allot of stuff you'll never use, yeah bring back the £100 box sets please.



not


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> yay ugly limited edition characters, and allot of stuff you'll never use, yeah bring back the £100 box sets please.
> 
> 
> 
> not


Love your attitude, k?

As for the decision to give it to SM and Orks; I disapprove.
These boxes always contain X Tactical Marines, X Rhino(s)

or

X Slugga Boyz, X Shoota Boyz, random buggy/bikes.

Totally uninspiring.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

It will most likely be a re-run of the 5th ed starter set for the SM orks, well boyz and maybe some trukks, they should be good though, but wouldn't dwarfs be better then empire, i know the empire is new and all, but the dwarfs are in the starter set with the orcs like in the 40k one.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I got the Space Marine one when it used to be sold and I was going to get the Orc one for fantasy bu they stopped... Now i can finally start Orcs because I never wanted to buy all the boxes sepretaley.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> As for the decision to give it to SM and Orks; I disapprove.
> These boxes always contain X Tactical Marines, X Rhino(s)
> 
> or
> ...


Yet the absolute Bread and Butter of these armies. Perfect for beginners and you can't sneeze at more tac squads and rhinos.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

yup ill probably give it a shot
the tactical marines and rhino's are exactly what i need.
I'm getting my friends marines, so those extra tacticals are perfect as he is a bit low on the mobile squads


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think they are a good idea for those starting an army but pretty unimaginative for a christmas release, the last couple of years has seen some quite nice limited edition gaming stuff like army cases and such, maybe they were not too successful with those and went back to bland.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Yet the absolute Bread and Butter of these armies. Perfect for beginners and you can't sneeze at more tac squads and rhinos.


What he said. Wish there was a 3 Rhino box set out there somewhere!!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Concrete Hero said:


> Yet the absolute Bread and Butter of these armies.


Not Blood Angels, Deathwing, Ravenwing, Space Wolves, White Scars etc.

You know, chapters that would be cool to see more of at the LGS.

If this was about Space Hulk backwater effect they'd make a box with nothing but a jump pack chaplain, 30 Assault Marines and a Baal Predator. That'd be something, and would help steer the newbies away from the boring smurf chapters that are all vanilla and ew.

I mean, going through my club I try to avoid making eye contact with Ultrasmurf and Black Templars players so I can maybe get a game against something exciting. But that's just me.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Not Blood Angels, Deathwing, Ravenwing, Space Wolves, White Scars etc.


I was commenting on the Space Marine Army Box. Not a Dark Angels Box, not a Blood Angels box and not a Space Wolves box.

And yes, they are different armies. I'd love to see a Jump pack box (well I wouldn't be to bothered, there aren't any jump pack troops worth talking about) or a Deathwing box, that would be awesome. But when I'm commenting on a Space Marine army box, don't throw things from completely different codexes at me. 

What, you think there should be Grey knights in there as well? But they're space marines...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Concrete Hero said:


> completely different codexes


They are Space Marines, never the less. The only interesting ones.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> They are Space Marines, never the less. The only interesting ones.


But they are _different armies_. I can't say it any simpler than that.

You have just as much grounds to be whinging there is no interesting army boxes coming out for ANY of the other races. You know, them being different armies, with their own Codecies


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> They are Space Marines, never the less. The only interesting ones.


As Concrete Hero said, Grey Knights are Space Marines, you expect them to throw a whole load of them in? No, because they use a different Codex.

And also, just because you think Black Templars and Space Marines are boring doesn't mean they actually are. Nowadays the irony is that Orks have become boring since everybody uses Orks.

I'll probably by one of these boxes though. Give a real quick boost to my army.


----------



## AschenFenix (Oct 2, 2009)

Do we know when this is coming out? Beginning of november? End? Middle?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

AschenFenix said:


> Do we know when this is coming out? Beginning of november? End? Middle?


end of november


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

at the end of the day, no matter what we the gamer want from these box sets, gw will do as they want with em, and aim em at the new player, or at people planing to start a second army, and the sets will be from the maina armys, like SM, orks, eldar and possably guard, hell i would a love a £100 pound GK or SOB army (but then, being all metal, there probaly be bugar all in the box.......lol).
As for marine veriant armys, well the best way to get what you want (but will cost more), is buy the SM army box, then buy any ugrade sprues you need. im theres someone out there who may surply the needed bits (looks at bitandkits:wink


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

fynn said:


> hell i would a love a £100 pound GK or SOB army (but then, being all metal, there probaly be bugar all in the box.......lol).


 I just put together £100 or so of SoB into a shopping cart to see what you could get.

Sisters of Battle Canoness
Sisters of Battle Squad 1
Sisters of Battle Squad 2
Sisters of Battle Seraphim Squad
Sisters of Battle Exorcist

That's just over £100. Granted, a real GW SoB set would give you something extra to make it worthwhile.
Perhaps swap the Sisters of Battle Exorcist with two Sisters of Battle Immolators? :biggrin:

Yeah, they definitely need to make plastic SoB and GK... :laugh:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I got the CSM army box last year, and it worked out at about £150' worth of stuff for £100; 1 Terminator Lord, 5 Chaos Terminators, 5 Possessed, 15 Chaos Marines, 8 Khorne Berzerkers, 2 Spawn and a Defiler. Pretty decent deal IMO.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

DeathTyrant said:


> I just put together £100 or so of SoB into a shopping cart to see what you could get.
> 
> Sisters of Battle Canoness
> Sisters of Battle Squad 1
> ...


If there were special weapons and the -1 Exorcist +2 Immolator.....


.....I'd buy three!


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd buy some, never enough immolators or meltaguns


----------



## Frank (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope they bring one out for the upcoming Tyranids - Although I very much doubt they will do


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

they probably will have a few tac squads, the good thing about the sm boxes is that if you get some devestator and assault squad boxes u can do heaps of customization. even if they just double up on the battleforce i'll be happy. well as long as they put three tacs instead of 2 tacs and 2 combat squads....


----------



## jimtheorkking (Aug 27, 2009)

they should think about doing a mixed box for us hobbyist who only paint or
for the ones that are not sure what army they want to do next or
smaller boxs that you can mix and match,
any ideas on this


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

I got the old chaos battleforce for my brother's christmas present and it is _massive_, a defiler, a vindicator, two rhinos, a landraider as well as a terminator lord, a terminator squad and two csm squads for three hundred and something AUD.


----------

